# Face to face



## goldsilverpro (Jan 3, 2009)

I would love to talk with all of you face to face. This has been discussed many times since we started. Noxx has always been interested in this. 

Maybe we should start it on audio, in order to make it cheap. The biggest problem with this type software is the adware. What is the simplest, free, safest way do do this, in audio. There's nothing wrong with audio. We could pick a subject and discuss it, maybe once a week. I was involved for 2 years, daily, with Paltalk (free). I thought it was great. Any number join in. All you needed was a $2 mike. However, my AV/Malware software has never liked Paltalk. Any other ideas? How best to do it?


----------



## Oz (Jan 3, 2009)

I would be up for it, but I am not up on the software for it.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 3, 2009)

skype?


----------



## Husker (Jan 3, 2009)

YIM and AIM (and other instant messengers) do audio and video conferencing. And they are free, where I think you pay for Skype.

Jim.


----------



## bmgold (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe if and when this is done someone could save the audio as mp3 files to be posted for the ones not involved to hear and learn from or at least be entertained. Like a podcast. Although I'm not knowledgable enough to be any help in the talks or in setting such a thing up, I'd really be interested in listening to such talks.

One podcast I particularly like (not gold related) is at http://www.soldersmoke.com/
It is Ham Radio related and talks about homebuilt electronics projects for anyone who might also have interest in that sort of thing.


----------



## geologist (Jan 3, 2009)

All windows based PCs should have windows messenger already installed and it is possible to conference with this. All it would take is registering a user name and a little experimenting and coordinating.

My wife and I used to use a web cam with messenger to talk when I work out of town. The cam uses more resources than just messenger alone, it can lock up and the connection gets lost.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, I'm still interested.

Better yet, I could probably implement a web based software on the server... I'll try to find one.

The major problem with Skype or Oovoo, is that the maximum population for audio/video conferencing is 3 persons.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 3, 2009)

Under Construction


----------



## maltfoudy (Jan 3, 2009)

i play on online game and use skype to chat with my team,we have tried AIM,and team chat and instant messenger but skype works the best. AIM crashes alot,skype has a text and talk chat that can be run at the same time , so folks without a mic can still hear you and type their comments. and skype is free.


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 4, 2009)

Count me out, this is too much techno babble for someone my age.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 8, 2009)

Under Construction


----------



## Noxx (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll look into this, thanks


----------



## Shecker (Jan 11, 2009)

My Vista based computer comes with Windows Meeting Space, but I've never used. Thusfar Live Messenger has served my nneds.

Randy in Gunnison


----------

